# by initiate system is net.* device many times started [SOLV]

## waldauf

Hi folks,

I have this question: 

Why by initiate system I see that net.eth0 is started three times? First is normally (run DHCP) but after starting HALd is net.eth0 restarted again. This isn't big problem but it takes some time and I have to wait because X starts after this second initiate of net.eth0. After start X I switch to console and I see that net.eth0 is restarted again. Can me somebody explain why it does and how I can it turn off?

Thanks,

waldaufLast edited by waldauf on Fri Oct 16, 2009 10:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sasho23

Hi, I don't know why you have this problem, but you you have at least 2 ways to disable your connection:

1. rc-update dell net.eth0

2. /etc/conf.d/rc

 and there (I don't remember when exactly, I'm not at home) search which function and your eth0 will not start at set-up.good luck!

----------

## waldauf

 *sasho23 wrote:*   

> Hi, I don't know why you have this problem, but you you have at least 2 ways to disable your connection:
> 
> 1. rc-update dell net.eth0
> 
> 2. /etc/conf.d/rc
> ...

 

Add 1.

This I made and the same result

Add 2.

I set someting (now I'm in work and cannot check what exactly) in /etc/conf.d/rc but without success.

Second start of net.eth0 run after start HALd. Is there any connection?

----------

## sasho23

 *Quote:*   

> Second start of net.eth0 run after start HALd. Is there any connection?

 

I don't know!!! what I mean in the last post is /etc/conf.d/rc and there search RC_PLUG_SERVICES and add your connection like this "RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0 !net.eth1""

do you feel lucky today?

----------

## waldauf

 *sasho23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't know!!! what I mean in the last post is /etc/conf.d/rc and there search RC_PLUG_SERVICES and add your connection like this "RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0 !net.eth1""
> 
> 

 

This was good idea but not help. I tried set RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING yet but without success.

```

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="lo"

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

```

 *sasho23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> do you feel lucky today?
> 
> 

 

I'm very delighted at your help. But I don't understand what you want. This is gentoo forum and if you want to tell something personal please write it like personal message.

waldauf

----------

## sasho23

Hi again, sorry if I confuse you with the end of my message. It means nothing I just try not to be so serious.

hope you'll find the solution! bye.

----------

## krinn

answering like that to someone who's willing to help you.

I wish you luck, that's certainly all you will have now to solve your problem.

----------

## waldauf

It's OK i'm not fed up ;].

Like I wrote this isn't serious problem but unpleasant. Start of my system could be faster (about 10-15 seconds). If I find some solution I write it here.

Thanks to all.

waldauf

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

You can also install ifplugd and netplug, which will detect if the interface is plugged (or wifi-enabled), and only then start the service.

----------

## waldauf

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> You can also install ifplugd and netplug, which will detect if the interface is plugged (or wifi-enabled), and only then start the service.

 

About this utilities I hear at first. I'm going to try and then report result.

Thanks for idea XavierMiller ;].

waldauf

----------

## waldauf

So I installed only ifplugd and the problem is solved. That is great because system is starting in few seconds and no more holdup.

Thanks to all and specially to XavierMiller.

waldauf

----------

